# Atlanta,GA-3ym-This will make you cry



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

this will make you cry. please help or circulate.


Please pass this on other your rescue friends or anyone that might be interested.

​*Subject:* Dog needing a good home

I am forwarded this photo as a favor for a friend. A friend of mine found this dog outside of Riverside Elementary this morning. The dog was carrying a little doggie backpack which contained all its toys, some food and a note from the owner. The owner could no longer care for the dog and was asking that someone please try to find it a home. The dog is a male, almost 3 years old, good with kids, house trained and knows some commands. If you are interested or know of anyone who might be, let me know.

*If you are interested or need more information, please contact the following people: **http://mc/[email protected] or http://mc/[email protected] or [email protected]*


*







*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Why in the world would you care enough about a dog to pack his toys and food and then send him out to get hit by a car? That is devastatingly sad I hope that beautiful boy finds a great home.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

So sad. 

If I sent my dogs out like that, they'd sit on the front porch and bark until I let them in.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so sad. I wonder if these people have kids. Maybe they will pack them a suitcase, pin a note on them and leave them in front of school.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Some people are just idiots!!! Why not try to find a home yourself instead of sending the dog packing. This just ticks me off!!!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awwww, how incredibly sad. I could never, ever just send my pet off like that. I would be wracked with guilt!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe this was the best she could do. Maybe this is someone with an abusive spouse who was fleeing and couldn't take the dog with them to a shelter. I realize I'm probably reaching but if the person cared enough to do this much, I have to think they would have done more if they could. I remember walking thru the pound much and seeing a terrified, elderly poodle in one run. She had her nails done, a bow on her head, had just been groomed etc. She was an owner surrender, but it could be someone who had to go into a nursing home and couldn't find a home. Or someone had died or was very ill and couldn't take care of their dog anymore. The fact that someone tried so hard to make this dog pretty and easy to notice told me that, despite being an owner surrender, this was a well loved dog. It's just that sometimes the best we can do isn't good enough. 


Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats very sad. There could be any number of reasons. They obviously cared about the dog if they packed up his toys and such. Maybe they were afraid to take him to the shelter because they didnt want him put down and rescues werent able to take him? it makes sense in a twisted sort of way. I'd lean more towards saving the dog from someone abusive spouse and thats what they thought of at the time. I'd take him home if i could.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

You are right, had not thought that perhaps the situation was such that this was the best they could do. My bad!!!

He looks so sweet, poor boy probably wondering whats going on. I hope he gets a loving forever home. Ugh I just hate these posts, I wish I could do more to help!


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

That is just heartbreaking. Not only for the dog, but for the former owners too. It's obvious that they love him or they would not have gone through the trouble of packing his toys and writing a note. So sad. If only I lived in Georgia.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That is SOOOO sad.... 

I can't imagine doing that to my dogs. Ok hunnie, you can't live here anymore. Let me get your toys and some nummies...and then putting on the backpack? I DO want to cry just thinking about that...I can't imagine putting the backpack and watching them walk away.

In a strange way, I'm sure that whoever did this did care about the dog. Maybe it wasn't the best approach, but if they didn't care they would have just dumped him with nothing. And it's sad to think that if they loved the dog, why didn't they try and find him a home? Did they not have the means? No internet or money to post an ad, no car to drive to the shelter, etc. Or did the spouse say 'get that dog out right now or i'll finish him off'? Who knows. The fact he had a backpack, even with food, says that he was loved. 

I hope he finds a FOREVER home, I wish I could take him, He's gorgeous. His coloring and markings are my FAVORITE in a GSD. And he looks so friendly!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks healthy as well. I would say this boy was seriously loved but i think i for one can reasonably assume his former owners felt they had no other options. its not the best way to go but i think if i loved my dog so much i'd rather them risk it finding a new home running loose with a backpack and a note than taking them to what is possibly a high kill shelter... i think they chose what they felt was the lesser evil. i agree with a previous poster that its possible they didnt have the money to place an ad themselves or have a car. The economy took a big toll and still is on a great many people. Last resort.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Any luck finding a home for the handsome guy?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Has anyone contacted the emails noted to find out how much time this boy has? if he has been vetted...etc?
I just pulled one from Dekalb so I can't help but hopefully someone can get more info from current home and post here
...walton
*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Agreed, this chap has been well cared for - even his nails are in good shape. For a fellow who just lost everything he's pretty chipper - just look at that "smile". Very sad for the person(s) who had to give him up - I can't imagine being in a position where I had to leave my dog in a public place like that - perhaps he/she felt that he might have a better chance at finding a new home outside a school than in a kill shelter...... and wearing a backpack, which might appeal to the kids.......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is so sad! I agree with everyone who said they couldn't do that to their dog. There is no way I could just turn Dharma out. Worrying about where she ended up and if she was being taken care of would KILL me. 

Any word on whether or not this handsome fellow as found a forever home yet?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DharmasMom said:


> That is so sad! I agree with everyone who said they couldn't do that to their dog. There is no way I could just turn Dharma out. Worrying about where she ended up and if she was being taken care of would KILL me.
> 
> Any word on whether or not this handsome fellow as found a forever home yet?


My feeling is that the dog wasn't turned out to wander - I think he was deliberately left where he was found. I could be wrong of course, but that's what I believe. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i wonder if our awful economy is causing many people to give up their pets due to new money restrictions...

looks like an awesome dog. poor guy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any more news on this guy?
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Is there an update on this boy?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump


----------

